# Women in the Men's Races???



## technocycle (Oct 29, 2004)

I have been noticing that more women are racing in the men's 3/4 throughout eastern PA, even when there is a womens race offered. My question is WHY??? Men are not allowed to race in the women's race.

I have seen a lot of races say men's 40+(no Cat 5). Why do they not do this for the women/

And no, none of the women have beaten me. They are no more than pack fill. But at a race like Turkey Hill that filled up, why were women allowed in when they had their own race and men who did not register in time could not race. 

Why do they call the races the men's 3/4 then.


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

technocycle said:


> I have been noticing that more women are racing in the men's 3/4 throughout eastern PA, even when there is a womens race offered. My question is WHY??? Men are not allowed to race in the women's race.
> 
> I have seen a lot of races say men's 40+(no Cat 5). Why do they not do this for the women/
> 
> ...


I think I would have to agree with you on a filled race. Those that only qualify for that one race should have first crack at it.

Here are the USCF rules:

"Women may enter any race for which they are eligible
by age, category, and any performance requirements and
may enter categorized races for men that are up to one
category lower than their women's category, or in the case of
category 1 women, up to two categories lower. In addition,
category 4 and 3 women who are 35 or older may compete in
Masters races for all riders up to 20 years greater than their
racing age, subject to other eligibility requirements."

TF


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

The women you raced with in the men's 3/4 field at Turkey Hill were probably cat 1's or 2's. The only women's race offered there was a women's 3/4 race. There was no field for them, so per the USCF rules (as mentioned) they could race with that field.

Pack fill, maybe, but it's better than not racing. Get your ass whooped enough times by riders stronger than you and eventually you get stronger.


----------



## technocycle (Oct 29, 2004)

vonteity said:


> The women you raced with in the men's 3/4 field at Turkey Hill were probably cat 1's or 2's. The only women's race offered there was a women's 3/4 race. There was no field for them, so per the USCF rules (as mentioned) they could race with that field.
> 
> Pack fill, maybe, but it's better than not racing. Get your ass whooped enough times by riders stronger than you and eventually you get stronger.


These rules are made by the same people that do not recognize a circuit race for upgrade points right?? Or make it that a RR has to be 50+ miles for upgrade points, so races like Farmersville and Mt.Nebo and the Martinsburg Circuit Race (42 miles) at Toona do not count towards upgrades. But a 20 mile crit does?? Same people right.

They also still grant a permit every year to major league cycling to promote races, need I say more about them.

Next year it should read, Mens 3/4. No bras allowed.


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

technocycle said:


> These rules are made by the same people that do not recognize a circuit race for upgrade points right?? Or make it that a RR has to be 50+ miles for upgrade points, so races like Farmersville and Mt.Nebo and the Martinsburg Circuit Race (42 miles) at Toona do not count towards upgrades. But a 20 mile crit does?? Same people right.
> 
> They also still grant a permit every year to major league cycling to promote races, need I say more about them.
> 
> Next year it should read, Mens 3/4. No bras allowed.


Why do you think a circuit race doesn't count? - TF


----------



## technocycle (Oct 29, 2004)

TurboTurtle said:


> Why do you think a circuit race doesn't count? - TF


It does not. That is what a uscf official told me. And I have had 2 teamates in the past 2 yrs at Altoona place in the Martinsburg Circuit race and they were told by Judy that it does not count. Another teamate won Farmersville as a cat 3 in 2003 and was told the race did not meet the 50 mile RR requirement, something we as riders have no control over. Also, the races must have a certain number of participants, again, something we cannot control


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

technocycle said:


> It does not. That is what a uscf official told me. And I have had 2 teamates in the past 2 yrs at Altoona place in the Martinsburg Circuit race and they were told by Judy that it does not count. Another teamate won Farmersville as a cat 3 in 2003 and was told the race did not meet the 50 mile RR requirement, something we as riders have no control over. Also, the races must have a certain number of participants, again, something we cannot control


Then the circuit race didn't count because it was less than the 50 miles required for a Road Race when going from Cat3 to Cat2, correct? - TF


----------



## technocycle (Oct 29, 2004)

TurboTurtle said:


> Then the circuit race didn't count because it was less than the 50 miles required for a Road Race when going from Cat3 to Cat2, correct? - TF


Yes, that is correct. But a 42 mile circuit race at Altoona as part of a 3 day stage race should count. Let's face it, the 3's that do stage races, majority are very hard core racers, especially if they are willing to take a day off work and 3 days to race a bike. 

Either way, in 03 we had a 3rd, in 04 we had a 2nd and 4th and none of the guys got points. But then last year at the crit, one of our guys got 2nd and got points for a 20 mile race?

Circuit races should be 35 miles. RR shoud be 40 miles


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

technocycle said:


> Yes, that is correct. But a 42 mile circuit race at Altoona as part of a 3 day stage race should count. Let's face it, the 3's that do stage races, majority are very hard core racers, especially if they are willing to take a day off work and 3 days to race a bike.
> 
> Either way, in 03 we had a 3rd, in 04 we had a 2nd and 4th and none of the guys got points. But then last year at the crit, one of our guys got 2nd and got points for a 20 mile race?
> 
> Circuit races should be 35 miles. RR shoud be 40 miles


My only point was a circuit race is a road race. There is no distinction in the rules. - TF


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

technocycle said:


> Next year it should read, Mens 3/4. No bras allowed.


If the women are just "pack fill", what do you care if they race in your field or not?

"No bras allowed"? I just lost any respect I had for you. 

Don't be a hater. Contact the race promoter and ask them to have a women's field so you don't have to race with girls. Trust me, we'd rather have our own field instead of racing with a bunch of egomaniacal, testosterone happy, punch throwing, stinky ass guys.


----------



## technocycle (Oct 29, 2004)

vonteity said:


> If the women are just "pack fill", what do you care if they race in your field or not?
> 
> "No bras allowed"? I just lost any respect I had for you.
> 
> Don't be a hater. Contact the race promoter and ask them to have a women's field so you don't have to race with girls. Trust me, we'd rather have our own field instead of racing with a bunch of egomaniacal, testosterone happy, punch throwing, stinky ass guys.


Both of the races that women raced in had a women's race. Though, the women that do our race, you really need to look at them closely. I think back in the 60's they had to actually drug-test some of the german women in the olympics to see if they were in fact women.

My point, is that a race that is listed as Men's 3/4 and fills up to the max of 125 riders and there is also a womens race that day is not fair to the men who could not get into the race because the field filled up. And if you are under 30, then you are really screwed because there is never a 20+ race.

BTW, are you the same female that whined to the promotor of Lower Providence across the PA Banter about the low pay-out in the women's race. If so, that was real classy. The guy puts countless and thankless hours of work into an event, and it only takes one.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*You could see this coming a mile away.*



vonteity said:


> ..... women are just "pack fill......."No bras allowed"? QUOTE]
> 
> Dumb thing to say internet or not.
> 
> If the rules allow them to race and you don't like it-find another sport or work towards changing the rules or work towards getting more women to race so they can have their own fields.


----------



## technocycle (Oct 29, 2004)

TurboTurtle said:


> My only point was a circuit race is a road race. There is no distinction in the rules. - TF



But why not. Why is there not a crit, Circuit and RR distinction. Considering majority of the races are crit and circuit races anyway. The only RR on the whole PA Cycling calendar that would count is Turkey hill. But what about all the circuits. I just don't think it is fair.


----------



## technocycle (Oct 29, 2004)

MB1 said:


> vonteity said:
> 
> 
> > ..... women are just "pack fill......."No bras allowed"? QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

technocycle said:


> My point, is that a race that is listed as Men's 3/4 and fills up to the max of 125 riders and there is also a womens race that day is not fair to the men who could not get into the race because the field filled up.


Maybe you didn't hear me the first time. You're talking about Turkey Hill, right? Let me put it to you plainly... _*Turkey Hill only had a race for 3/4 category Women.*_ Cat 1/2 women were forced to race with the men. _*They had no choice.*_ 




technocycle said:


> BTW, are you the same female that whined to the promotor of Lower Providence across the PA Banter about the low pay-out in the women's race. If so, that was real classy. The guy puts countless and thankless hours of work into an event, and it only takes one.


I don't know where the hell that came from, but I've never even raced in that race and I've never b!tched even once about payouts in any races to any promoters.

What, you think because we all have tits, we all whine to pomoters?

Moron.


----------



## technocycle (Oct 29, 2004)

vonteity said:


> Maybe you didn't hear me the first time. You're talking about Turkey Hill, right? Let me put it to you plainly... _*Turkey Hill only had a race for 3/4 category Women.*_ Cat 1/2 women were forced to race with the men. _*They had no choice.*_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Judging by your reply, I would bet that you have complained at least once. Where did the tits comment come from. Most of the women I have seen racing do not even have.....fill in that blank, rather they look like they have........fill in the other blank


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

technocycle said:


> Judging by your reply, I would bet that you have complained at least once. Where did the tits comment come from. Most of the women I have seen racing do not even have.....fill in that blank, rather they look like they have........fill in the other blank


I've never complained ever to any promoters. Don't be an ass and blindly accuse people of crap like that. You don't even know me, where do you get off saying that?

The tits comment might have been related to your "No bras allowed" comment, don't you think?

I hope, in your next race, one of those women you're talking about kicks your sorry ass in your pathetic men's race. It needs to be done.


----------



## technocycle (Oct 29, 2004)

vonteity said:


> I've never complained ever to any promoters. Don't be an ass and blindly accuse people of crap like that. You don't even know me, where do you get off saying that?
> 
> The tits comment might have been related to your "No bras allowed" comment, don't you think?
> 
> I hope, in your next race, one of those women you're talking about kicks your sorry ass in your pathetic men's race. It needs to be done.



Well if they do beat me, I want them tested to see if they really are in fact a female. LOL. Have you been checked lately. With all your anger, it sounds like you have a little too much testosterone floating through your pipes. RFLMAO


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

technocycle said:


> Well if they do beat me, I want them tested to see if they really are in fact a female. LOL. Have you been checked lately. With all your anger, it sounds like you have a little too much testosterone floating through your pipes. RFLMAO


You're an ass.

"RFLMAO"


----------



## technocycle (Oct 29, 2004)

vonteity said:


> You're an ass.
> 
> "RFLMAO"


What is the matter??? Did I upset you??, call the promoter. Tell him you are mad at me.LOL


----------



## technocycle (Oct 29, 2004)

vonteity said:


> You're an ass.
> 
> "RFLMAO"


Thank you


----------

